# What size aeroport do I need?



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm almost finished building my enclosure for my 90 b2200 cab plus & would like to know what size & length aeroport ill need? Box is going to be 2.97 ft3 per chamber before displacement & was recommended a 12" sundown e series,sa series & the shok triton. I guess i'll like 33hz or 35hz, I listen a lot to 80s club music "freestyle",rock and 80's-90s rap.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

FEEMC said:


> I'm almost finished building my enclosure for my 90 b2200 cab plus & would like to know what size & length aeroport ill need? Box is going to be 2.97 ft3 per chamber before displacement & was recommended a 12" sundown e series,sa series & the shok triton. I guess i'll like 33hz or 35hz, I listen a lot to 80s club music "freestyle",rock and 80's-90s rap.


A single 6" at 20" length gives you 35hz 

Or 2 4" at 18" length is around 34hz. Tuning will change in vehicle though so tuning at a specific number is kind of pointless


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

About 7.75 inch long for 4 inch diameter port or 3.8 inch for 3 inch diameter port for 34hz based on what you provided. Why is each chamber so large? SA's call for 1.5-2.0 cu. Ft. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

cms983 said:


> About 7.75 inch long for 4 inch diameter port or 3.8 inch for 3 inch diameter port for 34hz based on what you provided. Why is each chamber so large? SA's call for 1.5-2.0 cu. Ft.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


A single 4" seems too small for an SA product. Only 4.6" per cube.


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

4 inch diameter is small with 7 3/4" long? 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Already cut holes for 12s


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

cms983 said:


> 4 inch diameter is small with 7 3/4" long?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Imo yes. A single 4 on a lot of these subs these days will have a lot of noise. No way I can use a single 4" on my 12's.


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

Are you sure it's not 2.97 cu.ft for both chambers?


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

If i wasnt to add the center divider it would of beed 6 cu ft. Box is 49 wide, 19 tall, 13 top depth & 15.5 buttom depth its a slanted box


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

What radius do you plan on using for the flare? That matters a lot.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

nineball76 said:


> A single 6" at 20" length gives you 35hz
> 
> Or 2 4" at 18" length is around 34hz. Tuning will change in vehicle though so tuning at a specific number is kind of pointless


 It would only be pointless if you didn't try to figure out what your cabin gain is and didn't try to figure out what your car's max is. Its not overly difficult to measure what the peak frequency output is and change your port accordingly if you are looking for a specific output.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

They make adjustable aero ports that are great for your situation.


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

What do you mean by radius? Its my first earoport build.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

The radius is the curve of the flared ends of the aero port. Don't use two ports for one box unless absolutely necessary. Aero ports are a bit longer than their flat end counterparts because the flares give more area and slows the air speed which lowers turbulence and potential for port noise. 

I may be taking it a little to serious. We used to figure radius, air speed, port volume, box pressure, etc. Shoot we even smoke tested boxes to see how the different ports affected air flow. But box building is an exact science. However it doesn't need to be in every application as the results are not consistent.

http://www.psychoport.com/all-about-aeroports 

I know the guy that makes these. The knowledge he has is amazing. Read as much here as there is.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Theslaking said:


> The radius is the curve of the flared ends of the aero port. Don't use two ports for one box unless absolutely necessary. Aero ports are a bit longer than their slotted counterparts because the flares give more area and slows the air speed which lowers turbulence and potential for port noise.
> 
> I may be taking it a little to serious. We used to figure radius, air speed, port volume, box pressure, etc. Shoot we even smoke tested boxes to see how the different ports affected air flow. But box building is an exact science. However it doesn't need to be in every application as the results are not consistent.
> 
> ...


Aero ports tend to be shorter since they are more efficient than a slot port. General concensus being slots are best at 12-16 in per cube and aeros at 8-12 per cube.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

honestly in your situation I'd make the box 3 chambered and go for 3 12 subs ported, or recut the holes for fifteens. either way its gonna be loud and damn fun! 2.9 cuft is quite big for most 12s, even if you subtract sub displacement and port displacement. if your set on 2 12 drivers, brace well and that will eat up some box space too.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

nineball76 said:


> Aero ports tend to be shorter since they are more efficient than a slot port. General concensus being slots are best at 12-16 in per cube and aeros at 8-12 per cube.


It was supposed to be "flat end counterparts".


----------



## FEEMC (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah my plan was 2 15s but ssa & down4sound recommend 12s. Yeah it seems too big for 12s & alreading wrapped it so itll be impossible to cut for 15s unless i rip off carpet


----------

